# العزل و انواعه



## عاشقة العيون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

العزل و أنواعه​ 
تعريف العزل/​ 
هو استخدام مواد معينة لحماية المبنى أو تقليل تأثير بعض العوامل الخارجية أو الداخلية المؤثرة سلباً على راحة المستخدمين​ 
أنواع العزل/​ 
- العزل الحراري
- العزل الصوتي
- العزل المائي و الرطوبة
- وهناك أنواع أخرى مثل (عزل الكيماويات- عزل الإشعاعات).​ 
أولا / العــــــــــــــــــزل الحــــــــــــــــــــراري​ 
هو منع انتقال الحرارة من الخارج إلى الداخل أو العكس سواء كانت درجة الحرارة مرتفعة أو منخفضة.​ 
مزايا استخدام العزل الحراري:​ 
- الترشيد في استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية .​ 
- احتفاظ المبنى بدرجة الحرارة المناسبة لمدة طويلة دون الحاجة إلى تشغيل أجهزة التكييف
لفترة زمنية طويلة.​ 
- تقل تكاليف استهلاك الطاقة والأجهزة المستخدمة. ​ 
- رفع مستوى الراحة لمستخدمي المبنى .​ 
- يعمل على حماية وسلامة المبنى من تغيرات الطقس والتقلبات الجوية .​ 
- يؤدي إلى تقليل سماكات الحوائط والأسقف اللازمة لخفيض انتقال الحرارة لداخل المبنى.​ 
- توفير العبء على محطات إنتاج الطاقة وشبكات التوزيع.​ 
عيوب استخدام العزل الحراري:​ 
, إن استخدامها في المباني الواقعة في المناطق الساحلية الرطبة قد لا يساعد على التخلص من الرطوبة الزائدة خاصة إذا ما تم تقليل نسبة التهوية داخل المبنى , وقد يؤدي ذلك إلى الإضرار بالعناصر الإنشائية للمبنى ,كما يمكن أن يهدد صحة الإنسان.​ 

مواد العزل الحراري/​ 
وهي تلك المواد التي إذا استخدمت بطريقة مناسبة يمكن أن تمنع أو تقلل انتقال الحرارة بوسائل الانتقال الحراري المختلفة ( التوصيل – الحمل – الإشعاع(​ 

ويمكن تقسيم المواد العازلة الحرارية بصورة أساسية كما يلي :​ 
1- مواد عازلة غير عضوية
تتركب من ألياف أو خلايا كالزجاج والاسبستوس والصوف الصخري وسيلكات الكاليسوم 
والبيرلايت والفيرميكيولايت
حيث البيرلايت: 
عبارة عن صخور بركانية بيضاء اللون، ويعتبرمن أفضل العوازل المستخدمة لصناعة
وتخزين الغازات السائلة تحت درجات حرارة منخفضة جدا، كما أنه يعتبر عازل جيد 
ايضا للصوت ويعطي السطح مقاومة كبيرة للحرائق، ويستخدم البيرلايت لعزل الأسقف 
والجدران والأرضيات
2- مواد عازلة عضوية ليفية
مثل القطن وأصواف الحيوانات والقصب أو خلوية مثل الفلين والمطاط الرغوي أو 
البولي ستايرين أو البولي يورثين .
3- مواد عازلة معدنية
كرقائق الألمنيوم والقصدير العاكسة.​ 
وأما الأشكال التي توجد عليها المواد العازلة الحرارية فهي كما يلي​ 
** مواد عازلة سائلة
وتكون عادة في صورة حبيبات أو مسحوق تصب عادة بين الحوائط أو في أي فراغ مغلق كما يمكن أن تخلط مع بعض المواد الأخرى وهي تستخدم بصورة خاصة في ملء الفراغات غير المنتظمة .
** مواد عازلة مرنة الشكل
وهي تختلف في درجة مرونتها وقابليتها للثني أو الضغط وتوجد عادة على شكل قطع أو لفات وتثبت عادة بمسامير ونحوه كالصوف الزجاجي والصخري ورقائق الألمنيوم ونحوها .
** مواد صلبة
وتوجد على شكل ألواح بأبعاد وسماكات محدودة بالبولي يورثين والبولي ستايرين .
** مواد عازلة سائلة تصب أو ترش في أو على المكان المطلوب لتكوين طبقة عازلة وهذه مثل البولي يورثين الرغوي .​ ثانيا / العـــــــــــــــــــــزل الصوتـــــــــــــــــــــــي:



هو استخدام مواد معينة للحفاظ على مستوى الصوت المناسب للانسان في الفراغ الداخلي . ​


نحتاج لعزل الصوت في لاماكن الآتية :​


- مدرجات الجامعات و قاعات المحاضرات و المؤتمرات


- المستشفيات و المباني العامة


- الاستوديوهات الخاصة بالتسجيلات


- المصانع​




- وحدات جدارية عازلة للصوت (Acoustique tiles):​


بلاطات ممتصة للصوت، تتكون من وجهين غالبا وتكون محببة من الكوارتز الملون والملصق بالراتنج، وتتميز بقدرتها على التحمل وسهولة التنظيف ولا يمكن تشويهها بالرسم عليها. ​


- ألواح الصوف الزجاجي (Panels of glass wool): ​


مصنوعة من الصوف الزجاجي المغطى بطبقة رفيعة من الزجاج تكسبها الصلابة، كما أن هذه الألواح لديها القدرة على مقاومة الرطوبة وسوء الاستخدام إذ أنها تخلو من المواد القابلة للصدأ، ويمكن استخدامها في مختلف أنواع المباني لعزل الجدران والأسقف​


​


ألواح العزل الحراري والصوتي (Thermal and acoustic sheets): ​



تستخدم هذه الألواح دون الحاجة إلى تغطيتها من الداخل وتصلح خاصة لأسقف المصانع حيث تناسب جميع الأبعاد الكبيرة للإنشاء، وهذه الألواح تقاوم الغبار والرطوبة والتآكل حيث تغلفها طبقة حماية بلاستيكية ذات عمر طويل، وهذه الألواح نقية من المواد المشجعة على الصدأ



ثالثا/عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزل الرطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــوبة​


يعتبر عزل الرطوبة من أهم و أخطر أنواع العزلفهو عزل المباني عزلاً تامًا من الرطوبة و المطر و المياه الجوفية و السطحية و رشحهما​


تعريف عزل الرطوبة :


هو استخدام وتركيب حاجز أو غشاء خاص مصمم أساسا لمنع تسرب الماء أو الرطوبة من والى عناصر البناء المختلفة. وتضم العناصر التي يتم عادة عزلها في المباني مسطحات داخلية و مسطحات خارجية. ​


المسطحات الداخلية مثل: الحمامات ، المراحيض ، غرف الغسيل ، وحدات الدش ، وخزانات المياه. 


المسطحات الخارجية مثل: الاسقف، الشرفات المكشوفة، الجدران الاستنادية، احواض الزراعة، وبرك السباحة.​




مسببات الرطوبة Causes of Dampness


1. اتجاه المبني


2. كميات مياه الأمطار


3. المياه السطحية


4. المياه الجوفية


5. الخاصية الشعرية Capillary Action 


6.التكثيف Condensation 


7.سوء الاستخدام وتصريف المياه


8.التشييد الحديث (تظل الحوائط حديثة البناء في حالة رطوبة لفترة زمنية معينة) .


9- سؤ المصنعية ( عمالة سيئة)


استخدام العمالة السيئة يتسبب في عيوب في الوصلات وجلسات الشبابيك وتقفيل المباني والأجهزة الصحية والتمديدات ….الخ حيث أن هذا يؤدي إلي السماح بنفاذ المياه داخل المبني وإحداث رطوبة , ومثال علي ذلك إهمال عمل ميول الأسطح وتصريف الأمطار أو عملها بطريقة سيئة .​


الأضرار التي يسببها الماء المتسرب لعناصر البناء المختلفة :


- تآكل المعادن مثل حديد التسليح والابواب والهياكل المعدنية


- تفتت الباطون وضعف مقاومته مع الزمن. 


- تلف كسوة الجدران وانفصالها عن هيكل البناء. 


- نمو الطحالب والجذور وتشوه المبنى. 


- تلف اعمال الطلاء والدهانات. 


- تعرض شبكات الكهرباء للضرر والتلف وانفصال التيار الكهربائي. 


- انفصال بلاط السيراميك عن الجدران والارضيات


ا- انتفاخ القصارة وتقشرها وانفصالها عن الجدران. 


- تسرب الاملاح والملوثات الى خزانات المياه. 


- المشاكل الصحية المتعلقة بمستخدمي المباني سواء من روائح العفن او الامراض.​


مصادر الرطوبة في المباني:


_مصادر خارجية__:_​


أ‌- الامطار :


تنفذ مياه الامطار من خلال الاسقف والجدران المنفذة للماء ومن خلال اطارات الابواب والشبابيك وفواصل التمدد غير محكمة الاغلاق. 


ب- الرياح الرطبة :


تنفذ الرطوبة بمساعدة الرياح الشديدة من خلال الجدران الخارجية وحول البناء غير محكمة الاغلاق. 


ج- المياه الجوفية :


تنفذ المياه الجوفية الجارية او الراكدة او المتسربة حول المبنى من خلال الجدران والارضيات.​


_مصادر داخلية__:_​


أ- تمديدات المياه والصرف الصحي. 


ب- ماء الري لنباتات الزينة الداخلية. 


ج- خزانات المياه وبرك السباحة. 


د- التكاثف الناتج عن نشاطات الانسانية المختلفة كالتنفس والطهي والغسيل وكي الملابس​



موانع الرطوبة:​


- التنفيذ الجيد للباطون مع انتقاء المواد والمكونات الجيدة وتنفيذ اعمال المعالجة والإيناع بعناية. - استخدام المضافات الخاصة لتحسين خواص العزل المائي ومنع نفاذية الماء مع الحرص على اختيار المواد الملائمة والجرعات المناسبة. 


- استخدام موانع التسرب ومصدات المياه water stop بأنواعها المختلفة. 


- عمل الوزرات والكسحات اللازمة من مونة جيدة ذات مقاومة للانكماش وبأبعاد مناسبة قبل تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي. 


- تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي مع الحماية الملائمة. 


- التفتيش الدوري والمتابعة المستمرة لجميع الاعمال التي تؤثر على ديمومة كفاءة العزل المائي. 


- تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة الدورية والاصلاحات اللازمة.​


المتطلبات الاساسية لمواد العزل المائي:​


القاعدة الاساسية للعزل المائي هي حماية المبنى من الاضرار الانشائية التي قد تضعف المبنى او تؤدي الى حدوث تشوهات فيه ويتحقق ذلك من خلال استخدام اغشية ومواد محسنة تمنع تسرب الماء من والى المبنى من المناطق الرطبة الى المناطق الجافة. ويجب ان تتميز هذه الاغشية والمواد بما يلي: ​


- مقاومة نفاذية الماء بكفاءة عالية. 


- درجة مرونة عالية بحيث لا تتأثر بالحركة الطبيعية التي تحدث للمبنى. 


- ملاءمة ظروف العمل والموقع. 


- سهولة التنفيذ وخفة الوزن. 


- القدرة على تمرير بخار الماء من داخل المبنى. 


- ملاءمة مواد اللصق والتركيب لضمان الالتصاق والثبات لمدة طويلة من الزمن. 


- لا تسبب اي ضرر للعاملين او لمستخدمي المبنى. 


- مقاومة الظروف الجوية وظروف التعرض البيئية والميكانيكية. 


- ملائمة لتشكيل غشاء متواصل بدون مواقع ضعف خاصة عند الفواصل ومواقع التداخل المعرضة لنفاذ الماء. 


- عدم الحاجة الى اعمال صيانة كثيرة وسهولة تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة. ​


مواد العزل للرطوبة​


أولا : مواد عازلة مرنة Flexible Materials​


مثال*البيتومين* وهو مادة عازلة للرطوبة مرنة


أنواعـــــــــــــه /


- الإسفلت المحلول بالسولار أو البنزين.


- الإسفلت المائي.


- القار المستخرج من الفحم الجيري أو الإسفلت الصخري .


- الإسفلت الأسمنتي المحضر من عمليات تقطير مختلفة للزيوت المعدنية​


استخدامات البيتومين :


- مادة لاصقة .


- مانع لتسرب الماء عند رشه على الأسطح أو الأرضيات .


- يستخدم كمادة تأسيس قبل وضع الطبقات العازلة .


- يستخدم في صناعة الدهانات .


- يستخدم في صناعة بلاط الأرضيات المطاطية وبعض الأنواع العازلة الأخرى.


- يستخدم كدهان للأسطح الماصة للصوت .


- يكون جيدا عند استخدامه كعازل رطوبة على الأسقف الخرسانية والخشبية .​


ثانيا : مواد عازلة نصف قاسية Semi Rigid Materials


الإسفلت


لفات إسفلتية


رقائق إسفلتية صغيره​



ثالثا : مواد عازلة قاسية Rigid Materials​


بياض أسمنتي ( لياسة(


إضافات لعزل المياه


ألواح الإردواز


ألواح الاسبيستوس الصغيرة


ألواح خشبية صغيره


ألواح الاسبيستوس الأسمنتي


طبقات البلاستيك


القرميد​

​


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (13 فبراير 2009)

الاخ العزيز تحياتي وبارك الله بك على هذا الموضوع الجيد والقيم ... اخي انت اكيد لديك اختصاص بالعزل واود ان اسالك عن المواد الاوليه لتصنيع مادتي الفلان كوت والماستك وهي من العوازل للرطوبه الفلانكوت طلاء من اصل بيتومينوني تخلط معه مواد ... انا اجهلها ... وعند التنفيذ يخلط معه كميه من الماء ويفرش على السطح ليكون طبقه عازله ؟؟؟؟؟ اما الماستك فهو ماده شبه قاسيه كالعجينه تستخدم لملئ الفواصل الكونكريتيه وتحشيه المساند واخاديد البلاطات على سطوح المباتي والمنشاة ... اخيرا واكون ممنون الك لوتكرمت وعرفت مامطلوب وعرفتني بتلك المواد


----------



## السيد البرنس (14 فبراير 2009)

_اخى الكريم شكرا لكم وزادكم الله علما :16:_


----------



## عباس فرحان احمد (9 مايو 2009)

الفلانكوت مادة مستحلبة متكون ن مادة القير - الاسفلت- مضاف اليه مادة نفطية- وايت اسبريت - لغرض سهولة المزج وتدار في خلاط ثم يضاف في الخلاط مواد البنتونايت او الفلر ومواد الالياف الاسبستية واحيانا تضاف مادة استحلاب لغرض الانزلاقية وتدار في الخلاطة - الماكنة - لفترة وجيزة وتعبئ في حاويات او براميل وحسب الحاجة وعلى اقل تقدير 25 كغم اما الاستعمال فيضف كمية بسيطة من الماء الى العلبة وتسكب على السطح المطلوب طلائه وتمسح بالماسحة وتترك الا ان يتم اليباس ويمكن طلاء طبقة ثانية اذا اظطر لذالك
اما الماستك فهو مزيج من مادة الاسفلت القيري مع مادة البنتونايت او الفلر وتضاف اليه مواد الالياف الاسفلتية ومادة المطاط السائل وتمزج جيدا بخلاط حراري لفترة من الزمن وعند الانتهاء تعبء في حاوية معدنية -- وعند الاستعمال تعرض العلبة للحررارة وتؤخذ على شكل اطوال وتملىء الفواصل بها بعد كيها بقلبض حراري بمستوى الشتايكر- الالواح الكونكريتية- ويوجد كذالك ماستك سائل تملىء لفواصل به ويتجمد بعد تعرضه للهواء


----------



## عباس فرحان احمد (9 مايو 2009)

الى الاخ خالدجهاد المحترم


----------



## hhmady (20 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم على العموم الكلام القليل خير مدل انا صنيعى ومخضرم فى هذه المهنه ومقاول ثانيا واى حد عاوذ اى استفسار اوتنفيذ اعمال ده ت[ ذيرو واحد واحد ثمانيه سته سته ثمانيه اربعه سته اثنين والسلام عليكم*​


----------



## mohamed2009 (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## جنقو (21 يونيو 2009)

تسلم على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## ماسة فلسطين (21 يونيو 2009)

عاشقة العيون 
جهد مميز تشكرين عليه
لكن اسمحي لي بان اضيف بعض الامور
بالنسبة لعزل الصوت
يفضل استخدام مادة الايتونج او عمل جدران مزدوجة
فهي التي تساعد علي اختلاف الوسط الناقل 
فيؤدي ذالك الي اختلاف الموجات الصوتية وبالتالي تكسرها
وممكن التغلب علي الامور التي ذكرتها عاشقة العيون 


نحتاج لعزل الصوت في لاماكن الآتية :




- مدرجات الجامعات و قاعات المحاضرات و المؤتمرات


- المستشفيات و المباني العامة


- الاستوديوهات الخاصة بالتسجيلات


- المصانع

بعمل التالي :
عمل بروزات في الجدران
تبطين الجدران بأي مادة غير ملساء
اضافة الستائر او الاثاث
عمل فجوات في داخل السقف
استخدام نوع معين من الدهان ( حبيبي غير املس )

شكرا لمجهودك الطيب 
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## عمراياد (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بكِ على المعلومات القيمة اختي

وسؤالي هو : ممكن اي معلومة عن العزل الكهربائي في المحولات الكهربائية والمسلك التكنولوجي في التصنيع ونسب ومكونات البولسرين المستخدم ان امكن

شكر جزيلا


----------



## hammhamm44 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود والموضوع الجميل


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## snow white _89 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكِ الله خيراً انتِ وكل من اضاف وافاد


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على المعلومات


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (15 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (11 أغسطس 2010)

مششششششككككوووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## مازن ألحسن (12 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورة صاحبة الموضوع على السرد المفصل والذي لايعرفه الكثيرون 
واضيف هنا اهم عازل وارخصهم ثمنا ومتوفر في جميع الامكنة وفي اي وقت ويستخدم حاصة في الابنية وفعال كعازل للصوت والحرارة وغيرها والذي لم تتطرق اليه في الموضوع وهو الهواء ويحبذ استخدامه في المناطق الحارة مثل
بلادنا العربية ..مع تحياتي


----------



## Noor.arch (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## rasuo (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## Aiman 1 (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اود ان اسال عن الماستك البارد المستخدم في عزل الخزانات النفطية


----------



## moataz_99 (18 مارس 2011)

سلمت يداكم


----------



## ziadzh (10 مايو 2011)

شكرا اكم


----------



## Eng : mario (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*مشكووور*

مشكووووووووووووووووور جداً :7: جازاك الله خيراً


----------

